# 18ct mix from 24ct gold - can someone check my workings please



## Mattbaker86 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi I have put together a little list of 18ct gold recipes - can someone with experience in this area please tell me if I need to make any changes - much appreciated - matt (new to this game) thank you for your time


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 11, 2017)

Gold alloys are made up by weight. If you want to make 18 kt. gold, combine 750 grams of refined gold and 250 grams of whatever metals you want to use for your alloy.

Dave


----------



## upcyclist (Apr 11, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Gold alloys are made up by weight. If you want to make 18 kt. gold, combine 750 grams of refined gold and 250 grams of whatever metals you want to use for your alloy.


Yup, I'm not sure why there are any volume markings at all there. I'm assuming you're not actually measuring volumes on molten components  Also, the weights in your recipes should make sense--are you really making *1.3 kg* of 18K gold???

On your green gold: hardly anyone asks for it, so unless you have a customer already, that's an academic exercise. Academics or no, there's no need for cadmium. If you only use silver for the balance of your alloy, you'll have green gold. And it's not actually green, more like a yellowish green.

_Edit to add: "ct." is an abbreviation for carat, a weight used for gemstones equal to 0.2g. "K" is the abbreviation for karat, referring to the number of parts out of 24 that are gold in an alloy. 18K gold is 18/24ths (3/4, 75%, .750 fine, etc) pure gold. _


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 11, 2017)

Please don't double post. Your other post has been deleted.

... you were so right, jimdoc.  

Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 11, 2017)

upcyclist said:


> _Edit to add: "ct." is an abbreviation for carat, a weight used for gemstones equal to 0.2g. "K" is the abbreviation for karat, referring to the number of parts out of 24 that are gold in an alloy. 18K gold is 18/24ths (3/4, 75%, .750 fine, etc) pure gold. _


That's how I learned it too. But after studying this forum for a while, I learned that "carat" is used for gold fineness in the U.K. (perhaps elsewhere as well).

Dave


----------



## upcyclist (Apr 11, 2017)

FrugalRefiner said:


> upcyclist said:
> 
> 
> > _Edit to add: "ct." is an abbreviation for carat, a weight used for gemstones equal to 0.2g. "K" is the abbreviation for karat, referring to the number of parts out of 24 that are gold in an alloy. 18K gold is 18/24ths (3/4, 75%, .750 fine, etc) pure gold. _
> ...


Them Brits are just being obstinate  Though, I could then argue "K is _always _for gold fineness, some use ct for gold but it's used by most of the world for gems, so feel free to use it if you want to risk confusing people." :lol: 

Maybe we should all move to millesimal fineness ("750" for 18K), how about sometime after we all go metric, right? :wink:


----------



## anachronism (Apr 11, 2017)

Nah, us Brits rock. Deal with it ladies


----------



## nickvc (Apr 11, 2017)

anachronism said:


> Nah, us Brits rock. Deal with it ladies



And any hall marked carat items will be plum or better unlike most karat items....


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 12, 2017)

nickvc said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, us Brits rock. Deal with it ladies
> ...



I just had some 14k-p womens wedding/engagement bands, but I have never seen anything marked 14c. Is that how they stamp it, or is carat spelled out? And is that still a common happenings overthere, for that kind of stamp?

Hell, if I saw something stamped 14c/14carat, I'd be testing it multiple times ...thinking it was a fake made by someone unaware that carat is for stones


----------

